# Danzig Highflyers...



## outcold00 (Aug 6, 2007)

Any body have these birds. If so, how they they fly? I saw some of these at a pigeon show in Michigan and they are interesting looking. The owner at the show keeps them penned up.


----------



## maatkaru (Nov 27, 2008)

I have a pair i never fly them im breeding them at the moment its hard to get info on these birds


----------



## Birdman79 (Aug 9, 2007)

They fly high but slow though.Easy meal for BOP i heard.


----------

